# Vinegar Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2008)

novanewsnow.com > Lifestyles > Ye olde Bible (September 11, 2008)

Vinegar Bible (Nuttall EncyclopÃ¦dia)


----------



## Grymir (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool. That's like the Wicked Bible!! Typos like this are a great part of history. And at $5000, its priceless. The sterile bibles of today don't compare. Kind of like how vinegar is watered down to 5% today.


----------

